# relocate USB for Android Auto and Apple Carplay to armrest?



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyone done this or have tips? I don't like how cluttered the center console and cubby get with the cord from my phone and would prefer to use the center armrest - then I could store my phone in the armrest when using AA (whole point of AA is that you don't need to touch the phone).

I would like something that is hidden/runs beneath the center console and results in the usb data ports being in the center armrest (does not necessarily have to use the existing usb charging port in there). I am okay losing access to the data ports in the center console location, but I don't want to just run usb extension cables from the existing ports to the center armrest and still have to see/deal with the cables.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Isn't it already there? That is where I have my cable plugged in so when not in use, I leave the cable inside the armrest compartment


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

Mine (2018) has a USB in the center console, however it doesn't work with Android Auto. It just treats the phone as a USB device to pull music off of. I think they should have made both the console and dash ports work with AA.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

That would make sense. I have 2019 and both USB ports in the car support car play.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

My 2019 has USB in the center console that I use with Android auto every day. Try a different cable. Not all cables are created equal.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

people saying that USB in "center console" works for AA/Carplay, do you mean behind the shifter, or in the armrest? I know that both USB ports in the center console behind the shifter work for AA/Carplay, but I am talking specifically about the USB port in the armrest. I've tried five different cables (including the original Google USB cable that came with my phone) and nothing works to get AA/Carplay when using the USB port in the armrest.

So far we have 2018 and 2021 owners as saying that USB in armrest does not support AA/Carplay and two 2019 owners saying that it does. This does not make much sense (for it only be supported in 2019 models) but anything is possible with VW


----------



## dnldcs (Sep 3, 2019)

greggmischenko said:


> people saying that USB in "center console" works for AA/Carplay, do you mean behind the shifter, or in the armrest? I know that both USB ports in the center console behind the shifter work for AA/Carplay, but I am talking specifically about the USB port in the armrest. I've tried five different cables (including the original Google USB cable that came with my phone) and nothing works to get AA/Carplay when using the USB port in the armrest.
> 
> So far we have 2018 and 2021 owners as saying that USB in armrest does not support AA/Carplay and two 2019 owners saying that it does. This does not make much sense (for it only be supported in 2019 models) but anything is possible with VW


Yes indeed, the single USB in my MY19 SE/Tech center console, the one where your right elbow sits if you are the driver, can be used for Android Auto/Carplay.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Why not get one of those wireless Android Auto adapters? Then the phone can stay in your pocket


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

[QUOTE="greggmischenko,

So far we have 2018 and 2021 owners as saying that USB in armrest does not support AA/Carplay and two 2019 owners saying that it does. This does not make much sense (for it only be supported in 2019 models) but anything is possible with VW
[/QUOTE]

I have a 2018 and Android Auto works fine with the USB connection in the center armrest. Sometimes I keep my phone in the armrest plugged in with the top closed. I have one of those after market inserts in the console, and it has a hole that you can use to pass the cable through. I will say that AA is cable sensitive, I have a longer 4 foot cable that does not work, the one that I'm using at the moment is short. I know that they always say this with AA problems, but try a different cable.


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

I take back my comment above about AA not working on the center console USB port. It does work. I must have misread it last time I tried it.


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

I bought a Carlin Wireless Adapter from Amazon. I kept running into the issue of having the phone plugged into the USB for charging and trying to connect to CarPlay and the Carlin connecting via BT. They would get confused and cause problems. I bought a little 12v plug with USB-c so I could charge my phone without having the to use the active USB ports. 

The Carlin (sp?) adapter has worked great for about 1.5 years. It hiccups on rare occasions but was the best “mod” I have done to date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

todd.brock said:


> I bought a Carlin Wireless Adapter from Amazon. I kept running into the issue of having the phone plugged into the USB for charging and trying to connect to CarPlay and the Carlin connecting via BT. They would get confused and cause problems. I bought a little 12v plug with USB-c so I could charge my phone without having the to use the active USB ports.
> 
> The Carlin (sp?) adapter has worked great for about 1.5 years. It hiccups on rare occasions but was the best “mod” I have done to date.
> 
> ...


Does this thing actually work??

Set your phone for USB charging only. That should eliminate the confusion issue. BTW, BT does not have the bandwidth to support android auto. Are you sure you are not using WIFI??


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

It does actually! I bought it on Amazon figuring I could return it if it took a dive. I’be been super happy with it. It looks sketchy, I know, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

